# I've given up all hope in finding Twix



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

Twix has been gone for over a week & a half now... I've given up hope on finding her.... Hershey is doing great! But, I'm really sad now that Twix is gone... & I feel like it's all my fault...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

christa137 said:


> Twix has been gone for over a week & a half now... I've given up hope on finding her.... Hershey is doing great! But, I'm really sad now that Twix is gone... & I feel like it's all my fault...


Christa, *you* probably won't find Twix, but someone else might. Don't ever give up. She just might turn up one day or someone might find her and turn her into us on 911 Pigeon Alert. It DOES happen. I've had birds returning home after 2 weeks or 2 months all year long. Just had one come in yesterday from a 300 mile race. I sent him because I was sure he could make the flight.........and he did!! It just took him two weeks instead of one day...... 
I've said this before. I ALWAYS am on the look out for any birds I have missing. You just never know when one is going to show up out of the blue.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I wonder if your two week racer found a little sumpin' sumpin' on the side, a little feathery 'nascar' fan. Never give up hope for Twix. I've started looking out for banded pigeons in my area to make sure that if I find an injured racer I can help return them home. Maybe Twix will find somebody with a kind heart.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Oct 9, 2007)

I think Twix might still turn up. Some of my birds have vanished, only to be found later in my neighbor's corn loft! In the meantime, I'll keep my eyes open and hope for the best.


----------



## SFpigeonnewbie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey, are you in Calif.? We've found this white pigeon in October, so I'm wondering if it could be yours. Check this,

http://picasaweb.google.com/Lenntran817/AlbyPigeon


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your response to this missing bird, SFpigeonnewbie.

The description of Twix is on the bottom of this link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=231542&postcount=1

If this bird is banded you can report it on 911 pigeonalert, and they will help locate the owner.


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi, All,

I found a lost pigeon once a long time ago. I called him Henry. It was Henry who rekindled my former love of the pigeon. Anyway, I had him for a little over two weeks. He did not try to fly at all until the end of the second week, when he got better and better at it each day. Apparently he had been caught in a storm the day before I found him. On the last day he was with me, he let me know, in his own way, that he was well and was about to return to his owner. He did a little dance on the back of my office chair, which he had never done before. Then, after what seemed like a long look at me, he flew off and did not come back.

Several weeks later I actually found the owner of Henry. He spoke Korean and my landlord translated for me. The owner was very surprised when his lost bird returned after being gone so long, and after I proved to him that I had kept Henry for the time he was lost, he let me take a few of his birds for my own. 

The point of my post is to remind you that Twix can very well show up one day after a long absence. It does happen. 

Take care, good luck and keep the faith.

P.S. Just to let you know how I proved to the Korean guy that I had his bird; it happened like this. I used to loudly call Henry before I fed him to let him know food was available. The only thing he would eat was canned whole kernal corn, so I could not leave his food in a bowl because it would quickly go bad. After a few time, he came running every time I call his name. So, with the Korean man watching, I yelled Henry to the birds in his coop, and immediately one of his birds ran over to me. I told the Korean man, through the use of the interperter, the the band number on that birds leg was KOR 15913. After confirming the number, he had no doubt that my story was true. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow, Goulian, that's quite a story! 

Amazing about these pigeons, eh???

Thanks you for posting!

Shi 
& Squeaks (who also knows his name...along with a few 'other' - ah - endearments!)


----------



## SFpigeonnewbie (Nov 11, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Thank you for your response to this missing bird, SFpigeonnewbie.
> 
> The description of Twix is on the bottom of this link:
> 
> ...


 Thanks treesgray. Twix is definitely not the pigeon I have, then. I used the 911 pigeon alert to post the found ad. Let's see if someone will take it back; otherwise, we'll keep it as it's stated in my ad. Right now, I'm calling her Alby because of her being albino. She's doing fine with us. Unfortunately, one of our dogs hates her for two particular reasons. One, he hates to share the attention. Two, he wants a revenge. Last time, my aunt let her out for a walk since she's not fond of flying (my aunt was observing her). While she was happily hopping around the dog came barking at her and chasing her around. She ran a bit and then suddenly turned back real quick and gave him a hard peck on the nose. He got scared and ran away. It's been days now, but I don't think he has forgotten it, for he still barks at her more than ever every time he sees her. What a cutie loser!


----------



## christa137 (Oct 9, 2007)

its been over a month now ((i think)) and still no sign of Twix... I feel sooo bad for Hershey!! she must be soo lonely!!! I was thinking that if anyone reads this, that if you or if you know anyone who lives in the so. California area that is willing to give/sell me a bird to keep Hershey company, that would be great!! I really feel bad for her.... & I hope that if twix never comes home, she found a good home.... the saddest part of this all is, she is not branded!


----------

